# Free Casting Lessons 8/30/2003



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Get ready for the fall season. Remember, "You can't catch what you can't reach."

We'll be in the park from 9am-12noon. Get directions on our website at www.longcasters.org. Click on the "Activities" link for the casting lessons information. 

Bring your favorite long rod and reel to learn a few new tricks.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

LongRanger- This has nothing to do with casting,but I want to know where I can get the rod holders in the upper left side of the picture do you know where or did someone make them.TRIGGER


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Tripods*

It's called a tripod, go to 
www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk then look for rod rests


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

if your interested in makin one this might help.
i,ve thought about it ,i might make one out of angle iron.
try this web site .

http://www.surfcasters.iinet.net.au/TipsMain.html#RodStand


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Students of the "2002 Extreme Casting Clinic" ordered them in bulk and saved 40%. We had one left over so we used it as a door prize for the "Going the Distance" seminar.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*SOL...*

LR; does that mean everyone that did not attend the clinic is sol? NOT; i understand that a tripod is also being offered for sale on this board [see "gear"]. 

sir backcaster


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ralph- there's nothing about the tripod under gear for sale!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*call and ask to speak to mr. burton..*

TF, sorry i should have been more specific. call and ask to speak with richard burton. he is really helpful/knowledge. last time i talk to him he had a few tripods in stock.

ralph


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks,Ralph


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Yes, I Have Tripods But No Pictures!*

I have both fixed leg and telescopic.

From my web site you can email me, or call me.

www.thereelstuff.com


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

James,

Weather permitting, I will be there on Saturday with my son. I haven't seen much response..... More time for us to cast and learn!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Longcaster - If you want to bring a tripod on Saturday, I'll bring my digicam so we can get some pics of it for your site (and anything else you want pics of).

Let me know....

jedi


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi LongRanger,

I am not able to make the casting lesson on 8/30, is there another one coming later? I really want to participate 

Thanks in advance.

Bo K. Bang


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Hi "rocknwine" and Son*

I look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*"jedi_angler"*

Hi Tod,

Please bring your Digicam to casting practice Saturday and I will bring the items that I would like pictures of to add to my web site.

Thanks!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*"TRIGGERFISH"*

It was nice talking to you on the phone. Hopefully, you will be able to make it to casting practice Saturday!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

LongCaster- I'll have to wait till later to get the tripod,money's kind of short this week and maybe next time I'll meet up with you and your people next time you have a class,I'v got to clean out my work room,to much junk(dump time) the wife has been after me for some time to straighten it up,so it's going to rain this weekend what better thing to do. TRIGGER


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Not A Problem!*

Have a Happy Labor Day!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Rocknwine,
It will good to see you again.

Bobang,
Check the board eacj week for free lesson updates. 

The weather looks good for the morning, so I will be there ready to have some fun. LarryB is also coming out to test his new Penn PPT Copperhead rod.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks longranger, I thought my question was ignored


----------

